# last but not least



## Costas (Sep 29, 2013)

Ντρέπομαι λίγο που ανοίγω ολόκληρο νήμα για μια ιδέα που μου ήρθε σαν μια από τις πιθανές λύσεις:

τέλος και κυρίως...

(Έψαξα μέσω γούγλη και δεν βρήκα να υπάρχει νήμα last but not least)


----------



## cougr (Sep 29, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το _τέλος και κυρίως_ ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο _lastly but most importantly_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

τελευταίο, αλλά επίσης σημαντικό, ...
τέλος, εξίσου σημαντικό (είναι, θεωρώ κλπ)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 29, 2013)

Τελευταίος αλλά όχι καταϊδρωμένος;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2013)

Τελευταίο, αλλά όχι λιγότερο σημαντικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Τελευταίο στη σειρά, αλλά όχι σε σπουδαιότητα. 

Αυτό το είχα διαβάσει κάπου κάποτε, μου άρεσε, και το σέρνω έκτοτε από φόρουμ σε φόρουμ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2013)

Τελευταίο, αλλά εξίσου σημαντικό...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τελευταίο στη σειρά, αλλά όχι σε σπουδαιότητα.
> 
> Αυτό το είχα διαβάσει κάπου κάποτε, μου άρεσε, και το σέρνω έκτοτε από φόρουμ σε φόρουμ.


To «τελευταίο στη σειρά» προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη σειράς, έτσι δεν είναι; Ενώ απλώς πρόκειται για το τελευταίο που αναφέρεται στη συγκεκριμένη ομιλία ή κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To «τελευταίο στη σειρά» προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη σειράς, έτσι δεν είναι; Ενώ απλώς πρόκειται για το τελευταίο που αναφέρεται στη συγκεκριμένη ομιλία ή κείμενο.


Τελευταίο στη σειρά με την οποία αναφέρθηκαν...



bernardina said:


> Τελευταίο, αλλά εξίσου σημαντικό...


Να κάνω τον Ζάζουλα: το «όχι λιγότερο σημαντικό» δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «εξίσου σημαντικό». Δεν αποκλείεται να το βάλεις έτσι, αλλά πρέπει να είσαι βέβαιος ότι και το πρωτότυπο θέλει να αποδώσει ίδια σημασία σε όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2013)

Τελευταίο αλλά όχι έσχατο;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να κάνω τον Ζάζουλα: το «όχι λιγότερο σημαντικό» δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «εξίσου σημαντικό». Δεν αποκλείεται να το βάλεις έτσι, αλλά πρέπει να είσαι βέβαιος ότι και το πρωτότυπο θέλει να αποδώσει ίδια σημασία σε όλα.


Το not least σημαίνει ότι επειδή κάποιος/κάτι αναφέρεται στο τέλος δεν σημαίνει ότι υστερεί σε σπουδαιότητα. Άρα, είναι (τουλάχιστον) εξίσου σημαντικό με όλα τα προηγούμενα. Αν ήταν σημαντικότερο, θα έλεγε last but most important/importantly.


Cliché last in sequence, but not last in importance. (Often said when introducing people.) 


Άρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το _εξίσου _με καλύπτει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τελευταίο αλλά όχι έσχατο;


Η χρήση εντός αυταντώνυμου —όπως είναι πλέον σημασιακά το _έσχατος_ στην ΚΝΕ— εισάγει κάποια ανεπιθύμητη ασάφεια, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τελευταίο αλλά όχι έσχατο;



Το κακό είναι ότι αξιοποιεί μια σημασία τού _έσχατος_ (2β) που δεν είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη και μπορεί σε πολλά αφτιά να ακουστεί σαν ταυτολογία.



bernardina said:


> Άρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το _εξίσου _με καλύπτει.



Είπα ότι δεν αποκλείεται να το βάλεις έτσι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά το «εξίσου» σημαίνει εξίσωση, κάτι που, όταν ας πούμε παρουσιάζεις κάποιους ομιλητές, μπορεί σε κάποιους να μην αρέσει. Καλύτερα να μείνεις στο ότι η σειρά αναφοράς δεν αποτελεί και αξιολογική κατάταξη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι είναι ίσοι. Το αφήνεις ανοιχτό.

Οπότε, να το τονίσω: Όταν κάνετε την παρουσίαση ομιλητών, καλύτερα να μην πείτε: «Και, τελευταίος αλλά εξίσου σημαντικός, ...»


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά δεν τα συνηθίζουμε κάτι τέτοια. Έχουμε:
τελευταίος και καταϊδρωμενος
τελευταιος και σπουδαιότερος
Τελευταίος και ίσος με τους άλλους είναι το αυτονόητο. 
Πιθανόν στους αγγλόφωνους να μην είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2013)

...
τελευταίο αλλά καθόλου υποδεέστερο

και τέλος, αλλά καθόλου ατελής (για την παρήχηση και το λογοπαίγνιο last-least, μόνο για πλάκα όμως) ο Τέλης...


And last but not least but, baby, most of all, Screamin' Jay Hawkins in Strange:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τελευταίο αλλά όχι έσχατο;


Τότε ίσως: τελευταίος αλλά καθόλου έσχατος...



Zazula said:


> Η χρήση εντός αυταντώνυμου —όπως είναι πλέον σημασιακά το _έσχατος_ ατην ΚΝΕ— εισάγει κάποια ανεπιθύμητη ασάφεια, όχι;


Γιατί αυταντώνυμο στην ΚΝΕ; Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ και το καταλαβαίνω σαν πέρα και από τον πιο τελευταίο. Και όσο υπάρχει η εσχατολογία και οι άγιοι των έσχατων ημερών και οι έσχατοι των εσχάτων κλπ κλπ, θα υπάρχει κττγμ μια αισθητή διαφορά.

Γενικά, το αγγλικό εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς με αυτή την έννοια: Είναι ο χρονικά αλλά όχι ο ποιοτικά τελευταίος· κάθε άλλο. Επομένως χρειαζόμαστε κάτι που θα παίζει με το χρονικά και ποιοτικά τελευταίος και θα τονίζει την ποιοτικά τουλάχιστον ίση αξία.

Και μια και έπιασα τις εσχατολογίες, θυμήθηκα και το θαύμα της Κανά, όπου οι συνδαιτυμόνες λένε στον οικοδεσπότη ότι συνήθως βγαίνει πρώτο το καλό κρασί και τελευταίο το ξίδι, όχι το ανάποδο, και σκέφτομαι μήπως προήλθε η φράση από εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί αυταντώνυμο στην ΚΝΕ;


Διότι 2α = που από ποσοτική ή ποιοτική άποψη είναι ο ανώτερος, ενώ 2β = που από ποσοτική ή ποιοτική άποψη είναι ο κατώτερος (http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq="έσχατος+-η+-ο"&dq=). Κλασική λέξη που μόνη της, δλδ ξερή χωρίς συγκείμενο, ο καθείς θα την καταλάβει με βάση το πώς τη χρησιμοποιεί εκείνος — και που εμείς δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε τι θα είναι αυτό, με ασφάλεια εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά πολύ εύλογα κτγμ αφού το 2α αναφέρεται (όπως στα παραδείγματα) στο μέγιστο μιας αρνητικής κατάστασης και το 2β στο ελάχιστο μιας θετικής (για να το πω χοντρικά). Με άλλα λόγια, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έσχατο είναι (περίπου...) το τελευταίο των τελευταίων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Μα κι εδώ η θεωρία των δύο άκρων!!!


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2013)

Συχνά πάντως εμένα το but not least μού ακούγεται σαν σχήμα λιτότητος, δηλ. όχι μόνο δεν είναι least αλλά είναι και κατά τι σημαντικότερο από τα άλλα, γι' αυτό και το αφήνουμε να το πούμε στο τέλος: όχι γιατί είναι τελευταίο σε σπουδαιότητα αλλά για να το εξάρουμε και να μείνει στη μνήμη, να κλείσουμε μ' αυτό. Εξ ου και η σκέψη μου για "τέλος και κυρίως". Κατά περίπτωση, βέβαια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

Κατά περίπτωση, εννοείται πως μπορούμε και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και μια κάπως χαλαρότερη διατύπωση, όπως λ.χ. «τέλος, δεν μπορούμε να παραλείψουμε και...» ή «τέλος, ας μην ξεχνούμε/λησμονούμε/παραβλέπουμε και...» κττ.


----------

